# cutting a circular opening



## Green Egger (Jul 6, 2011)

So the reasoning for joining is my project is building a table for my Green Egg BBQ.
The table top will be made out of 5/4 cedar decking boards and I need to cut a 
circle inside the table measuring 26 1/4 " . I want this to be a clean cut and neat 
when finished . I figure a router circle jig would give a neat clean cut. So my 
question is keeping in mind I have used a router once in my life!

Can a router be used to cut an opening of this size as well as able to cut an opening.
I have seen circle jigs used to cut circles and use the inside part. I need to use the router to cut this round opening. I hope this makes sense. Being a new member I 
can not post links but if anyone wants some more info and is willing to help that 
would be great . You can google Big Green Egg table plans and go to the website
under table plans. If anyone has any other suggestions it would be appreciated

Shawn


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Shawn

The router will do a great job,you just need to make a simple cir. jig out of some scrap plywood..  for a one time thing.

http://texd.com/bge-table.pdf

==


Green Egger said:


> So the reasoning for joining is my project is building a table for my Green Egg BBQ.
> The table top will be made out of 5/4 cedar decking boards and I need to cut a
> circle inside the table measuring 26 1/4 " . I want this to be a clean cut and neat
> when finished . I figure a router circle jig would give a neat clean cut. So my
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Green Egger said:


> So the reasoning for joining is my project is building a table for my Green Egg BBQ.
> The table top will be made out of 5/4 cedar decking boards and I need to cut a
> circle inside the table measuring 26 1/4 " . I want this to be a clean cut and neat
> when finished . I figure a router circle jig would give a neat clean cut. So my
> ...


Make a larger version of this simple jig and rout in steps of no more than 1/4". The bit size isn't critical but 3/8" would be perfect.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

A simple board with a hole for the bit and a nail on the other end should work well for you.

==========



harrysin said:


> Make a larger version of this simple jig and rout in steps of no more than 1/4". The bit size isn't critical but 3/8" would be perfect.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Isn't that what I suggested Bob?


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Shawn,
Hopefully your router is a plunge router, it can be done with a fixed base router but it's a lot simpler (and a tad safer) with a plunger.

(edit) You'll also need to figure a way to control the cutout as you finish the cut, ie. keeping everything from falling through the hole you just made.
If you cut it on a flat surface, remember that the router bit will cut into that surface. If you cut the hole after your table is complete tack, clamp, screw or whatever a couple of scraps to support the cutout.


Harry,
I can't open your zip files for some reason, anything special about them?


----------



## Green Egger (Jul 6, 2011)

TomE said:


> Shawn,
> Hopefully your router is a plunge router, it can be done with a fixed base router but it's a lot simpler (and a tad safer) with a plunger.
> 
> (edit) You'll also need to figure a way to control the cutout as you finish the cut, ie. keeping everything from falling through the hole you just made.
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's a quick trammel arm I made to route a 60" tabletop. The router I used was a Porter Cable 690 with a 1/2" straight bit. No need for a template guide. I used a 1/4" piece of MDF cut to 48"L x 5-3/4"W. I drew a line down the middle for measurement (2-7/8") of different radius's. Drill a hole larger than your bit for clearance center of where you bit is located. Use the router plate for hole mounting locations & mount MDF trammel arm in it's place. 

To route an outside circle I measure to the front side of the bit. For an inside radius I measure to the far side of the bit. I use a nail as a pivot point & locate it half the distance of radius needed. I routed from the bottom so nail hole from the pivot would not be seen or damage the top side. The tools for routing out circles are probably just laying around in your shop as scrap.


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

how did it go then 
any photos 
stuart


----------

